

Pudb – A full-screen, console-based Python debugger - hartror
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pudb

======
greenyoda
Pudb depends on the "termios" module (POSIX style tty control), whose doc says
it's only available under Unix.[1] Does anyone know if there's a way to make
it run on Windows (native Windows command prompt, not Cygwin)?

[1]
[http://docs.python.org/2/library/termios.html](http://docs.python.org/2/library/termios.html)

~~~
pekk
It's unclear why you'd want to do so, since the Windows console environment
sucks. Just use Winpdb, pdb, your Python IDE or whatever.

~~~
a3n
Or ssh (putty or your favorite windows ssh) into a vagrant box and use PuDB or
whatever you like.

I'm beginning to see vagrant as cygwin's competition. Not quite a killer,
because you can't run windows progs from vagrant/linux like you can from
cygwin, but for most cygwin scenarios vagrant with a _real_ *nix is much
nicer.

Best of both worlds, ssh into vagrant from cygwin.

------
Newky
I have had some success using winpdb. it allows for graphical full screen
debugging and it also allows for remotely debugging.

this allows me to set up the debugger in some code on my dev box and run
winpdb on my own box.

------
winter_blue
I think the "Curses"[1] section in the _Unix Hater 's Handbook_[2] applies
well[3] here[3] :)

[1] A reference to ncurses.

[2] The book:
[http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf)

[3] ... as in why make a UI for a constrained primitive interface such as a
console....

~~~
mjcohen
I read the UHH many years ago, and learned a lot of useful information from
it. It's a wee bit dated, but still a fun read.

~~~
winter_blue
It's amazing how so much of it is still _so so_ relevant today!

(The book was published in 1994.)

~~~
anonymous
That's not amazing, that's just sad.

------
dbarlett
Bugjar [1] is similarly inspired by Turbo Pascal/C, but with a Tkinter GUI.

[1] [http://pybee.org/bugjar/](http://pybee.org/bugjar/)

------
algebr
WHY is easy_install still used?

~~~
viraptor
To install pip :)

------
shruubi
Just tried this out, and I must say, this is really freakin' cool! Simple
controls, intuitive layout. I don't feel like I'm fighting the debugger to get
it do to what I want anymore.

------
publicfig
Cant wait to try this out in my workflow, but I really wish this was available
through PIP. PDB has served me well, but having some if this information
intuitively shown will be incredibly helpful.

~~~
deadbeef404
I just installed this using pip. Is PIP something other than regular old pip?

~~~
djtriptych
Maybe he meant picture-in-picture?

------
StavrosK
I have recently tried PuDB, and, I have to say, it is pretty damn nice. Never
again will I use pdb/ipdb for debugging, now I can actually debug like a human
being!

------
metaobject
How is this better than pdb + emacs?

~~~
deadbeef404
Some of us don't use emacs?

------
shobhitjain26
Really awesome . Just loved it. Keep it up

------
jiaaro
If it's a console app... isn't the full-screen bit up to me?

~~~
andybak
"full-screen" as in "fills your console instead of scrolling" not "makes your
console fill your monitor".

